# Another Freebie



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Here is a free month trial subscription to the online magazine Fine Woodworking, compliments of Jet Tools.

Sign up and check it out..... nothing to lose except a lot of great articles, plans and videos.

https://reg.taunton.com/account/fww-jet-offer.html?ig=WNTJetTrial

ENJOY!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Bob

Small print suff ▼

(a) You agree to pay, using a valid credit card which Taunton Interactive, Inc. accepts, the monthly or annual membership charges ..

http://www.taunton.com/thetauntonpress/agreement_popup.asp

==========



Bob said:


> Here is a free month trial subscription to the online magazine Fine Woodworking, compliments of Jet Tools.
> 
> Sign up and check it out..... nothing to lose except a lot of great articles, plans and videos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Small print did not appear when I joined???

Easy enough to cancel at the end of the trial period though.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Right-On 

=======



Bob said:


> Small print did not appear when I joined???
> 
> Easy enough to cancel at the end of the trial period though.


----------

